
Android Cloud to Device Messaging Framework - Google Projects for Android - necenzurat
http://code.google.com/android/c2dm/index.html
======
chuinard
I don't see why this was posted. C2DM has been around for awhile.

~~~
drivebyacct2
Indeed, yet MANY seem to be ignorant of it. Facebook, Twitter, Google Voice,
TweetDeck and many others that would benefit from the easy push notifications
and the lessened battery use seem unwilling to implement it. Google Voice is
the stunner in my opinion.

~~~
ben1040
[http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/faster-google-
vo...](http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/faster-google-voice-
experience-on.html)

I thought Google Voice has been doing this for nearly a year and a half. Maybe
not using the same C2DM framework you and I can use, but it certainly seems
like they are using a push protocol like Google Talk & Gmail on Android use
and are not polling all the time.

edit: it also looks like Facebook has been using C2DM since an update in
December of last year:

[http://www.androidcentral.com/facebook-andrd-finally-gets-
ch...](http://www.androidcentral.com/facebook-andrd-finally-gets-chat)

~~~
drivebyacct2
Neither use C2DM though, they use their own solutions and they frankly don't
work well. My email is pushed to me within 120 seconds of it appearing in my
inbox. I _never_ get Facebook push notifications (I just simply never have,
and it is configured properly), the Messages are terribly inconsistent (they
appear in the app, the Messenger app, and sometimes my desktop will grab a
message and I'm _completely_ unable to access it from either Facebook app).
Additionally, Google Voice will received messages, 10, 20 minutes "late", with
no explanation or reason.

~~~
num1
Well, In defense of Facebook _nothing_ about the app works well. It's not like
they decided not to use C2DM, they just didn't do anything right.

------
sghael
We're using C2DM at Ravid (<http://getravid.com>).

In fact, we open sourced our C2DM Ruby Gem:
<https://github.com/sghael/speedy_c2dm>

------
mahmud
Just try to get an account; I've been waiting to be granted access for nearly
2 months now.

~~~
saurik
I have some friends that applied 4-5 months ago; after getting no response,
they retried a little over a month ago, and supposedly got accepted in a few
hours. Maybe they are not bothering to approximate a FIFO queue.

~~~
technogeek00
I applied two weeks ago and was accepted in a few hours. It took 3 days to
activate my production quota after I emailed to request its activation. I am
still testing a few more features before I fully launch the new version of my
program but I have to say A2DM is really easy to use.

